# Produktfotos



## caja13 (13. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte gerne professionelle Produktfotos erstellen. Auf welchem Untergrund/Hintergrund sollte ich fotografieren, damit ich die Bilder nachher in Photoshop gut freistellen kann und beliebige Hintergründe(z.B. Farbverläufe) hinterlegen kann? 
Aus welchem Material sind diese und wo bekomme ich solche Hintergründe/ Untegründe her? Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## megabit (14. Januar 2005)

Das kann man nicht generell sagen. Um das Objekt am Besten freizustellen, ist ein Untergrund, der sich stark vom Objekt abhebt am Besten. Das wirkt sich aber auch auf die Refektionen auf deinem Gegenstand aus.

Da musst du wirklich von Fall zu Fall selbst entscheiden. Günstig ist nur ein schön gleichmäßiger Hintergrund ohne Muster o.ä. das erleichtert das Freistellen.


----------



## Leola13 (14. Januar 2005)

Hai,

das hängt natürlich auch stark von der Größe deiner zu fotografierenden Objekte ab.

Du solltest auch darauf achten eine größt möglichen Abstand vom Hintergrund zum Objekt zu bekommen.

Vom Kartonpapier aus dem Bastelgeschäft bis zur Stoffbahn von der Meterrolle ist da alles möglich. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

Ich wiederhole nochmal Leola und megabit:
1. Hintergrund in komplett anderen Farbe, möglichts diametral im Farbkreis.
2. Viele Stoffe möglich, nicht glänzend, zB Filz, Molton, Karton
3. Hintergrund möglichst weit vom Objekt entfernen, dadurch keine Farbsäume/abstrahlungen auf das Objekt etc.
4. Manchmal reicht es auch, einfach schwarzen Molton zu  nehmen und mit "MagicWandToold" und bissel Handarbeit das Objekt freizustellen.
5. Alles abhängig vom Objekt..Handy,Maus,Toilettenpapier --> in der Regel einfache Arbeit
Federn,Haare,Pflanzen --> aufwendig.

Das A und O bleibt, wie in einem benachbarten Thread schon gesagt, das Lichtsetup.Wenn Jenes
Dreck ist, kannste auch das Maskieren quck´n´dirty machen.Dann gibts auch kein Geld 

mfg chmee


----------



## Snodri (27. Januar 2005)

1. Als Hintergrund für kleinere Sachen ist Foba T-T Plast gut. Farbe entweder weiss oder grau je nach Objekt, so dass gute Kontraste entstehen. (siehe foba.ch).
2. Hauptlicht am besten von oben
3. Graukarte zum Einstellen bevor alle Bilder gemacht werden um identische Farben zu erhalten
4. Spiegel & andere helle/dunkle Reflexionsflächen zum Aufhellen
5. In Photoshop mittel extrahieren dann gut zum freistellen

Servus


----------

